# Instant Cure for Writer's Block



## Kyle R (Apr 1, 2015)

For those of you who feel hampered by the dreaded writer's block, take a few short minutes out of your day to watch this video. You'll be glad you did.

Jeff Bollow, producer and author of _Writing FAST: How to Write Anything with Lightning Speed_, explains the cause of writer's block and offers you his three-minute solution, step by step. :encouragement:

[video=youtube;rcKtcXbjwD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcKtcXbjwD4[/video]
(Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcKtcXbjwD4)


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2015)

What video? 

I don't see any video.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 1, 2015)

I've added the link in case the video doesn't load. :encouragement:


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2015)

Sometimes the embed function plays up. 

Thanks, Kyle.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 1, 2015)

Everything I write is already garbage. I guess I'm cured.


----------



## Sam (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been saying the same thing for years. 

There is no such thing as perfection, and the pursuit of perfection is the biggest source of blockage a writer will ever encounter.


----------



## Warm Hands Cold Heart (Apr 5, 2015)

This is a great video! I feel like it would be helpful for anyone who does something creative, not just writers. Sometimes I get so hung up about my drawing not being good that I just sit in front of my sketchbook and don't even make a mark. A blank page of any kind can be a lot of pressure, sometimes it helps to just make a few random marks on a page so you don't worry so much about it being perfect. Realizing that you can alway erase something, paint over it etc can be very freeing. And when you feel free you open yourself up to your best ideas.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 5, 2015)

Warm Hands Cold Heart said:


> This is a great video! I feel like it would be helpful for anyone who does something creative, not just writers. Sometimes I get so hung up about my drawing not being good that I just sit in front of my sketchbook and don't even make a mark. A blank page of any kind can be a lot of pressure, sometimes it helps to just make a few random marks on a page so you don't worry so much about it being perfect. Realizing that you can alway erase something, paint over it etc can be very freeing. And when you feel free you open yourself up to your best ideas.



Well said! I completely agree. :encouragement:


----------



## Tettsuo (Apr 6, 2015)

The beauty of writing is you can always edit.

In fact, I don't expect any of my novel (editing book 2 currently) to be written well at the first go around.  I fully expect the technical writing, the metaphors and most of the cool stuff to be absolute crap.  The only think I want is the story to be there.  The core of the book has to get out of my brain and down on the page.  Once that's done, which is the hard part of writing to me, the rest can be worked out and improved.

If you have a crap story, there's no amount of editing that'll help.

But, the goal isn't to write the prefect sentence each time.  All I want is that perfect slab of marble cut just right (the core story), chiseled down to right to the point that I'll need to use the finer instruments to really make it come across well to the people viewing it.

That's what I get from the video and where I 100% agree with the advice.

*You can't edit a blank sheet of paper.*


----------



## theoddone (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this. I feel pretty good right now!!


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 7, 2015)

Tettsuo said:


> All I want is that perfect slab of marble cut just right (the core story), chiseled down to right to the point that I'll need to use the finer instruments to really make it come across well to the people viewing it.


Love the analogy, Tetts! I try to work in a similar fashion.

Sometimes I find it hard to silence that inner critic, but on those occasions when I'm able to, the words/idea really seem to pour onto the page. Sure, they're not always great in their raw form, but I find it's way easier (for me) to write loosely and then edit critically than it is to write critically from the start. :encouragement:



			
				theoddone said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing this. I feel pretty good right now!!


No problem. A good time to write, if you're able!


----------



## DibzyWordsworth (May 8, 2015)

Just stumbled across this vid - I have to say, I found it pretty interesting! I've used similar ideas myself when I've been struggling. Like writing a random 'fantasy' fic for friends who won't be overly critical or even just writing whatever comes out of my head - regardless how good or bad the writing is. But this video brings it all together, so thanks for sharing!

In a book/course I purhased recently, the author pedals a similar device for how to write quickly and easily. By setting a timer and working in a five minute burst before setting the work aside entirely for a few minutes, then going back to it. I've also found that to be pretty helpful - so that's my contribution!

DW


----------



## CerebralAssasin (May 8, 2015)

Very good advice,thanks for posting!!I too have been guilty of trying to make everything perfect from the first draft,which only resulted in me stifling the creative process.

Also,writing some fan-fiction can get the creative juices flowing again.


----------



## Riis Marshall (May 9, 2015)

Hello Kyle

Interesting. I thought it was a wee dram - or even a generous dram - of a good single malt or Jack Daniels.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------

